# Household finances



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just quickly, does anyone have a spread sheet for budgeting/household spending that they use and would recommend/share?

Complete on our first house on Thursday and whilst we did the figures to death in the run up I really want something to monitor and record expenditure against budget once we get in...


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Mortgage
Loans
Life/Pension
Policies
Council Tax
Gas/Electric/Water
Telephone
TV/Subscriptions
Car Ins./Road Tax
Petrol/Travel Exp
Food
Socialising
Clothes
Holidays
Others


:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not so anal as to do a spreadsheet but budget £400 a month on food, £80 on gas and electric, £150 on council tax and water. Couldn't tell you where the rest of my salary goe, probably keeping Costa in business knowing swmbo.


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/banking/Budget-planning
:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Take your pick from these mate:

http://chandoo.org/wp/2010/07/16/download-expense-trackers/


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

We did this when me and the wife first moved in together. Its really good to see where your cash goes and if you monitor the situation you can see where expenses increase like insurance, gas and electric you can then shop around for better deals. Its also amazing how much you spend on things like coffee's at work and food at work. We added it up and its a huge amount (£140 each per month for lunch and one coffee a day) so when we are saving for something we both really focus on taking lunches to work and drinks from home. If you can manage this for a couple of weeks the savings mount up. I


----------



## audigex (Apr 2, 2012)

Have a look at gnucash or similar. Very good free software, a bit more powerful than you need buy it does a job for household expenses. Or get an app for your phone if you wanna do it on the move (easier for one person than two)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

bigmc said:


> I'm not so anal as to do a spreadsheet but budget £400 a month on food, £80 on gas and electric, £150 on council tax and water. Couldn't tell you where the rest of my salary goe, probably keeping Costa in business knowing swmbo.


£100 a week on food? :doublesho I'd get shot of the wife if our food bill was that much.
4of us here and i go mad if it tops £60 a week!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

There's 4 of us in my house and we like nice, fresh food.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I think my spreadsheets broken as it keep showing that my outgoings are crazy no matter what I do.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

£60 for 4 on food for a week...


Not a chance in our house... we don't eat oysters and my wife makes a lot of things but its still over £100 for a week.


Council tax gets me.. £190 in our neck of the woods!


If your doing a budget I always have a 'rainy' day fund also. just in case the boiler stops, tile falls off, lock breaks etc. I even have a white good replacent fund, in case the washing machine, fridge etc dies..

Once everything is down on the spreadsheet its worrying whats left


----------



## Vmlopes (Jan 8, 2012)

£60 for 4 on food a week...........good god what are you feeding your lot!!??

Mrs easily does £150 - 200 on food a week.......easily!!


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

£600 direct debits 
Including £198 council tax 
£. 180 gas / electric 
£ 48 water rates
The rest tv licence sky bt etc (house is paid for )

£300 a month for the misses for food 
£ 180 a month petrol for two cars 
£ 120 a month for car tax insurance and servicing etc 
£1200 gone just to live 
£500 a month saving in the bank 

The rest frittered away on bits and pieces :buffer::driver:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

rinns said:


> I think my spreadsheets broken as it keep showing that my outgoings are crazy no matter what I do.


Bloody excel - Same problem here. Will file a bug report to Microsoft.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

greenwagon said:


> £600 direct debits
> Including £198 council tax
> £. 180 gas / electric
> £ 48 water rates
> ...


I ain't gonna even disclose mine but with a child in private education it ain't pretty. And what do I have to look forward to, another starting in two years !

There goes the sports car fund.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ What I find odd is having a baby in nursery for 5 days is MORE exspensive than having our little one in Private School.


----------

